# [SOLVED] Can't setup wireless network



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello,

My sister bought herself a laptop and asked me to help her setup her internet connection and all that. Easy enough, I thought. 

I'll try telling you step by step what I did so you can find what I did wrong. Here it goes:

I connected the router to the modem with an ethernet cable and the laptop to the router with another ethernet cable. A CD came with a router (Router: Asus RT-N10), so I put that into the laptop and followed the setup. The setup offered me to install something called Wireless Router Utilities, so I followed the setup and got to the point where it asked me to connect all cables etc. I did it already, but it kept telling me that the cables aren't connected. "Unable to detect the wired connections"

I decided to skip that step and opened the browser, typed in the IP and got to the other setup thing. I typed in my ISP user/pass and I guess it sorta worked. The connection works, but here is the problem:

I want to configure the router etc., to pass it and all. I go to the control panel, setup new connection, type the router PIN, I name the network, I put a passkey, and I click next.

It says "Setting up [network name]" and after a minute it says "The network set up was unsuccessful". And that's it. No error notes, no nothing, just a button which allows me to retry.

The OS is Windows 7 Home Basic. It's a new computer so almost nothing is installed. No anti-virus etc. Router: Asus RT-N10. Modem: Billion BiPAC 5200RC ADSL2.

Does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't setup wireless network*

You do not configure the router in Control Panel . . you do it in the router setup. You don't need the cd either . . they usually just add unnecessary complexity 

You can download the manual for the router here:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download RT-N10

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Can't setup wireless network*

Thanks for the fast reply.

So, I did the power cycle thing as you said, and when the computer turned back on it didn't allow me to connect to the internet without configuring first (windows way). So I did it, and this time it worked.

Is this okay, or do I have to do it in the router setup as well?

If I messed it up, I'll do the steps you told me to do.

EDIT: I just realized, I also had to do the router setup, of course, but it didn't give me any sort of options to change the name of the router etc. When the setup got to 100% a loading wheel thing just kept spinning, even though it said "Complete!"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't setup wireless network*

If it works it's ok . . are you using it wireless or wired?


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Can't setup wireless network*

Wireless.

But there's another problem.. So, it worked whole day yesterday. And this morning I turned it on to check just in case, however, the connection didn't appear on the wireless list at all.. So I had to conect the laptop and the router with a cable again for some reason to get it detected. And when it got detected I could unplug the cables and it worked..

What did I do wrong now?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't setup wireless network*

Please follow the steps in post #2 and post the reports here


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Can't setup wireless network*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Korisnik>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Korisnik-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-DE-2B-26-6C-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9002WB-1NG Wireless Network Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-DE-2B-26-6C-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad5b:da5e:dfaa:7e78%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 2. februar 2012 11:02:14
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 3. februar 2012 11:12:08
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242540075
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-B8-93-78-74-DE-2B-26-6C-A7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
217.75.192.10
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A5933CF4-350F-4131-9CA5-4B26C0EF273D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:f3:3a6d:3f57:fefd(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f3:3a6d:3f57:fefd%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1F191D85-5148-46C9-BE5B-7C5B5ACECF0E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Korisnik>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't setup wireless network*

You have another strong signal nearby on the same channel . . try changeing your router to channel 4,5 or6 and see if things improve


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Can't setup wireless network*

Well, it seems to work fine now. 

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you change the channel?


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, but both work right now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Both what?


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, the problem was that for some reason all my connections got deleted and I couldn't connect to them when I restarted the computer. But that's fixed now and it didn't happen for a few days. So all channels are pretty much the same.


----------

